

Ask HN: Is Posterous too Ambitious (specifically: Flickr) - ebun

I know there's been some discussion regarding Posterous and their recent aggressive user acquisition strategy. I'm not knocking them on trying to get converts from other blogging platforms but Flickr? That seems a tad bit TOO ambitious.<p>http://blog.posterous.com/turn-a-flickr-into-a-flame-move-your-photos-t<p>What do you guys think?
======
duck
I don't think so. Flickr is great for a lot of people, but is great for
everyone that currently uses it? No. It doesn't have the personal touch that a
tumblr type site has nor the flexibility. Plus you are locked in (I haven't
used Flickr in a long time, but maybe it is more open now?) with it.

Posterous and Tumblr (my favorite of the two) have made blogs about as easy as
using Twitter (or Facebook) and there is a lot of market for them to go after.

~~~
booi
How are you locked in? They had one of the first APIs where you can access
your data..

~~~
Zev
Say you have a pro account for larger photo sizes, and then your pro account
expires. Neither you (or anyone else ) can access photos that you uploaded at
their original sizes anymore. You're limited to 1024x768. The only way to get
the original sized photos back is to get another pro account.

~~~
booi
That's not called lock-in, that's just service. Lock-in would be if they
didn't provide an easy way to get your data off, forcing you to continue to
use flickr (you're locked in). But they provide a clean API for you to do just
that. There are lots of tools you can use to pull your data off easily.

------
sabj
Why not? I think Posterous is right to go for everyone (just about) and as a
user I appreciate that.

I wish TweetDeck had posterous support :( and I wish there was better
integration into my Android world.

------
Setsuna
Honest question: What is the revenue source for Posterous? If I move all my
content to it (or Tumbler, for that matter) what will happen to my content
when they go down?

------
jakarta
I don't see anything too wrong with their approach. It's basically:

heads I win, tails I don't lose much.

~~~
ebun
Good point. Kinda like what Google does...with everything.

But what's next on their agenda? Other photo hosting sites? Youtube/Vimeo/etc
for video hosting?

~~~
sabj
I don't know if Posterous wants to get into the business of becoming a mass
video repository just yet... but they have quick-embed support for YouTube
links, and I could see it as a natural extension if they tried to supplant the
YouTube channel functionality in some ways.

